# Ricoma Error codes



## Rhino777 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a Ricoma 1201PT I was in the middle of doing some pillow cases and the machine went ape. Stop moving and the needle was moving at a high rate of speed. I keep getting a 
code 56 which is check your needle position.
code 58 which is same as color change
code 51 which is a seizure of driving part I then reset to 100 degrees 
the last which was a 57 which is a potentiometer
So has anybody else had these problems and if you did what was the fix. I guess me next question is anybody know a tech in the San Antonio, Tx area?


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe I have gotten E-51 and E-56 errors -- can't remember which is more common. It happens once in a while (maybe 1 in 20 times) when switching from #3 to a higher needle, where it actually jams into something. I just then manually move it by hand and it's on it's way. Very, _very_ rarely it will not quite land on a "color".

I don't recall ever seeing a menu option for adjusting needle color change position......however the menu option "Adjust stop position" in standard machine parameters menu is adjustable if the needle is not returning to 100 degrees every time.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Rhino777 said:


> I have a Ricoma 1201PT I was in the middle of doing some pillow cases and the machine went ape. Stop moving and the needle was moving at a high rate of speed. I keep getting a
> code 56 which is check your needle position.
> code 58 which is same as color change
> code 51 which is a seizure of driving part I then reset to 100 degrees
> ...


I don't know if he works on Ricoma but here is the contact info for an excellent tech in San Antonio.
Garry McGuire
210-823-6631
stxts@bellsouth.net


----------

